
Show HN: Mini JavaScript WebGL lib for loading and animating textured 3D models - dassreis
https://minigl.pro/
======
dassreis
This is an experimental, plain ES2015 JavaScript WebGL library for loading and
animating textured 3D models. Somewhat raw. Very much value a few upvotes and
social shares if it's of any interest.

